# Honda HS722 not throwing well



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

EDIT: I MEANT to write HS 720 in title

My new-to-me 2014 vintage HS720 was purchased used last weekend, and it didn’t perform well this AM in about 7” of wet heavy packing snow. Engine didn’t bog, seems good. 

The chute tended to clog, and the machine only threw 2-10 feet. 

The belt is in good condition and seems to be tensioning properly. The impellers are worn with about 3/4” left. (I realize they’re close to minimum spec of 5/8”). I plan to replace them and the scraper before I give up on this machine and relist it. (This is my first single stage blower. My first impression is that it doesn’t hold a candle to my HS928, which finished the job nicely today).

Do you guys think the impellers are the likely issue? Or should I also look for some other issue beyond that?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It may be an HS720 perhaps...?

I'd change the paddles and scraper blade, that may be your problem. Honda sells a kit for the paddles and hardware.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

This is odd as the HS720 I spoke of in the other thread has pretty much decommissioned my buddy's 3 year old HS928. He uses his machine to clean 20 medium sized driveways every storm/ all season and absolutely loves his 720. His own words are, " this machine never bogs down, has never let me down, is light to move in and out of the truck bed without ramps, starts first pull". He just spent $80 in parts to get the bearings, new OE peddles, new scrapper bar and new OE belt and is more than happy with the $80 minor overhaul of the machine as to him the machine paid for itself the very first storm he used it. 

I'd say change the rubber peddles, scrapper bar, may be even the belt and double check the tension the belt. BTW new peddles are at least 2" in width, yours being that thin kind of explains the reasoning behind the issue.

I remember the first time I used my HS621, I was very underwhelmed by the performance and my experience was pretty much the same as yours, the machine clogged, bogged down and would just ride up on snow, it turned out to be lack of tension on the belt, I increased the tension on the belt and that solved the issue.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Also, make sure to buy OE peddles as they are far superior than the aftermarket sets available cheaper on ebay.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Well I replaced all the rubber, belt and the scraper bar. All parts are genuine Honda. Tomorrow will be the test.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok I took it out in about 3-4” of wet snow with a 1-2” slush base. It throws much better but the machine is hard to push. The machine also has a tendency to wander to the side (not track well with the wheels). I tried lifting the handle bars slightly to get the paddles on the ground, thinking that would pull it along but that caused more wandering. 

The scraper bar is positioned so at-rest the paddles are about 1/8 to 1/16” above the ground. 

I’ve been using 2-stage machines for 30+ years but I’m a total newbie to a single stage operation. Am I doing something wrong? Or is it just the type of heavy wet base causing this?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

jjjhyyuuii


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i bought a used toro 6053 ss a couple of years ago on the cheap. my thoughts were that ss machines were not much more than toys, but had to be better than the other option ( shovel ). first try with worn paddles was better than shoveling, but not by much.....had to push the machine through the late season wet crap. put new paddles on it....and wow.....it slings the "good" snow 30 ft, but the wet slop only goes 6-8 feet. the machine still pulls itself along through the wet stuff tho. and i do have the issue of it pulling to one side, the heavier the snow, the more it pulls. i think you will be impressed with your honda if your snow conditions are normally not the wet sloppy stuff....no snowblower does real well in those conditions.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback. I think my HS928TAS will be finishing this job when the snow fall stops. It does the work for me, no pushing ever, and the only time I need to muscle it is in the turns (I’m used to it). 
I bought the HS720 as a used machine for the light stuff, because there are times when I think the HS928TAS is too much, so I’ll keep the HS720 around until I get to know it better before deciding whether it’s worth it to own both.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I just finished my driveway with the HS928 and even it was working hard. This is a very heavy snow, and I tried pushing some with a shovel— forget it! After the shovel I know why the HS720 was hard to move. Thank goodness for tracks!


----------

